# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Պարաշյուտային սպորտը Հայաստանում

## Shauri

Հետաքրքիր է, կա՞ն արդյոք Հայաստանում պարաշյուտային սպորտով զբաղվողներ, համապատասխան ակումբ կամ նման ինչ-որ վայր: Կամ գոնե ինչ-որ մեկը գիտի՞, թե որտեղ պետք է նման բան փնտրել... Իսկ եթե ինձ կոնկրետ հեռախոսահամար կամ հասցե տաք, շատ բարի գործ արած կլինեք  :Blush:

----------


## *K*A*T*U*

Ես արդեն քանի տարի ապրում եմ էդ երազանքով: Բայց Հայաստանում  կարծես թե պարաշյուտային ակումբներ չկան  :Sad:

----------


## Shauri

Երազանքով ապրելու փոխարեն արի փորձենք այն ի կատար ածել...
Ես լսել էի, որ Արզնիի կողմերը կա նման մի բան...

----------


## *K*A*T*U*

Իսկ ինձ ասել էին, որ դեսանտնիկների ուսումնական վարժաքների ժամանակ 200$ վճարով կարող ես թռնել..բայց որտեղ, երբ, տեղեկություն չունեմ

----------


## sh_joy

Նման բան ոնց որ եղել ա, բայց թե որտեղ, ոնց, չեմ հիշում  :Sad:  

Էստեղ նկարներ գտա, բայց կոնկրետ տվյալներ ոնց որ չկան։

Մեկ էլ ինչ-որ մեկի livejournal-ում էի կարդացել, բայց դա էլ կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում։

Էհ, ոչ մի օգտակար բան չհիշեցի։  :Sad:

----------


## *K*A*T*U*

Ես էլ էի նայել էդ կայքը վաղուց, բայց ոչ մի տվյալ չկա

----------


## sh_joy

Գտա    :Yahoo:  
http://mkdotam.livejournal.com/tag/para

mkdotam-ին որ հարցնեք, երևի ինչ պետք է, կասի։  :Smile:

----------


## Shauri

Վայ ես չգիտեի որ Միկան նման բաներով է զբաղվում
sh_joy ջան, շատ շնորհակալ եմ, անպայման կհետաքրքրվեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Արզնիում միշտ եղելա ու կա, բայց ռազմական բազայա: Ամիսը մի քանի անգամ վարժանքներ են անցկացվում, եթե լավ ծանոթ ունենաս մեջները, հնարավորա ստացվի մի 2 անգամ թռնել :Wink:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Հետաքրքիր է, կա՞ն արդյոք Հայաստանում պարաշյուտային սպորտով զբաղվողներ, համապատասխան ակումբ կամ նման ինչ-որ վայր: Կամ գոնե ինչ-որ մեկը գիտի՞, թե որտեղ պետք է նման բան փնտրել... Իսկ եթե ինձ կոնկրետ հեռախոսահամար կամ հասցե տաք, շատ բարի գործ արած կլինեք


Պարաշյուտային ակումբ Հայաստանում իրոք կա: Կան նաև մարդիկ որոնք զբաղվում են այդ սպորտաձևով՝ ճիշտ է քիչ են այդպիսիները, բայց կան: Այդ ակումբը գտնվում է առաջվա Դոսաֆի տարածքում այժմ եթե չեմ սխալվում Պաշտպանամարզատեխնիկական ակումբ է անունը գտնվում է Կրկեսի մոտ՝ Արշակունյաց պողոտայի վրա (Կրկեսից այդ պողոտայով, որ գնաս ձախի վրա):
Հիմա ինչ վերաբերվում է Արզնիին: Արզնիում այդպիսի ակումբ չկա  :Smile:   ավելի ճիշտ ձեր նշած վայրը գտնվում է Նոր Հաճն քաղաքի մոտ  :Smile:  այնտեղ իրոք ռազմական բազա (մինիօդանավակայան) կա,  բայց դաշտը ընդհանուր առմամբ բաց է բոլոր ցանկացողների   (սպորտսմենների) համար: Յուրաքանչյուր տարվա մայիսին տեղի է ունենում պաշտպանական սպորտաձևերի առաջնությունների պաշտոնական բացում, որոնց թվում է նաև պարաշյուտային սպորտը :Smile:  
Հ.Գ. Ինչպես տեսնում եք առանց ծանոթների էլ կարելի է իրականացնել երազանքը :Smile:   Եթե ելի հարցեր մնացին մեծ հաճույքով կպատասխանեմ:

----------


## Kita

> Պարաշյուտային ակումբ Հայաստանում իրոք կա: Կան նաև մարդիկ որոնք զբաղվում են այդ սպորտաձևով՝ ճիշտ է քիչ են այդպիսիները, բայց կան: Այդ ակումբը գտնվում է առաջվա Դոսաֆի տարածքում այժմ եթե չեմ սխալվում Պաշտպանամարզատեխնիկական ակումբ է անունը գտնվում է Կրկեսի մոտ՝ Արշակունյաց պողոտայի վրա (Կրկեսից այդ պողոտայով, որ գնաս ձախի վրա):
> Հիմա ինչ վերաբերվում է Արզնիին: Արզնիում այդպիսի ակումբ չկա   ավելի ճիշտ ձեր նշած վայրը գտնվում է Նոր Հաճն քաղաքի մոտ  այնտեղ իրոք ռազմական բազա (մինիօդանավակայան) կա,  բայց դաշտը ընդհանուր առմամբ բաց է բոլոր ցանկացողների   (սպորտսմենների) համար: Յուրաքանչյուր տարվա մայիսին տեղի է ունենում պաշտպանական սպորտաձևերի առաջնությունների պաշտոնական բացում, որոնց թվում է նաև պարաշյուտային սպորտը


դե լավ, իսկ որոշակի գումար պետք է վճարել դրա համար...
և անպայման պե՞տք են որոշակի նախապատրաստական աշխատանքներ կամ չգիտեմ ինչ...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Պարաշյուտային ակումբ Հայաստանում իրոք կա: Կան նաև մարդիկ որոնք զբաղվում են այդ սպորտաձևով՝ ճիշտ է քիչ են այդպիսիները, բայց կան: Այդ ակումբը գտնվում է առաջվա Դոսաֆի տարածքում այժմ եթե չեմ սխալվում Պաշտպանամարզատեխնիկական ակումբ է անունը գտնվում է Կրկեսի մոտ՝ Արշակունյաց պողոտայի վրա (Կրկեսից այդ պողոտայով, որ գնաս ձախի վրա):
> Հիմա ինչ վերաբերվում է Արզնիին: Արզնիում այդպիսի ակումբ չկա   ավելի ճիշտ ձեր նշած վայրը գտնվում է Նոր Հաճն քաղաքի մոտ  այնտեղ իրոք ռազմական բազա (մինիօդանավակայան) կա,  բայց դաշտը ընդհանուր առմամբ բաց է բոլոր ցանկացողների   (սպորտսմենների) համար: Յուրաքանչյուր տարվա մայիսին տեղի է ունենում պաշտպանական սպորտաձևերի առաջնությունների պաշտոնական բացում, որոնց թվում է նաև պարաշյուտային սպորտը


Էհ, «աղջիկ վախտերս» հիշեցի  :LOL:  
Ժամանակին այդ սպորտաձևերից մեկի խմբակ էի հաճախում: Հրթիռային մոդելիզմով էի զբաղվում: Նենց հաճույքով էի գնում: Ամենահավես այն էր, որ մենք ստանդարտ գծագրով չէինք հավաքում այդ հրթիռները: Անընդհատ  կատրելագործում էինք հրթիռները: Հարեվան ավիամոդելիզմով զբաղվող խմբի ինքնատիռներից մեկի համար մշակեցինք ու իրագործեցինք օդ-երկիր տեսակի հրթիռների պատրաստումը: Դրանք էլ գետնին կպնելու պահին պայթում էին: դրա վրա էլ էինք ահագին տանջվել մինչև ձև գտել էինք: Ու ամեն տարի մայիսին գնում էինք Արզնի մեկ տարվա ընթացքում մտածած խելառ պրոեկտները փորձելու: Սա ես ասում եմ մի 8 տարվա բան: (  :Shok:  8 տարվա՞՞՞ :Shok:  Մի՞թե այդքան տարի է անցել) Ճիշտն ասած 3 տարի գնացել եկել եմ ՆորՄարդու նշած վայրը, բայց այնտեղ պարաշուտավոր մարդկանց չեմ տեսել: Արզնիում տեսել եմ, բայց չգիտեմ իրենք որտեղից էին: Ու իրենք թռիչքներ չէին անում, այլ էն մյուս տեսակը, որ ղեկավարել է լինում (անունը չգիտեմ):

----------


## sh_joy

> Ու իրենք թռիչքներ չէին անում, այլ էն մյուս տեսակը, որ ղեկավարել է լինում (անունը չգիտեմ):


Դա paragliding-ն է  :Smile:   բայց հայերեն չգիտեմ ոնց են ասում։

----------


## Նորմարդ

> դե լավ, իսկ որոշակի գումար պետք է վճարել դրա համար...
> և անպայման պե՞տք են որոշակի նախապատրաստական աշխատանքներ կամ չգիտեմ ինչ...


Հա բա ոնց փողով ա խի Հայաստանում ձրի բան կա՞:
Իսկ նախապատրաստական աշխատանքներն էլ բնական ա պարտադիր պիտի տարվեն ու հուսով եմ տարվում են  :Wink:  
Չնայած տենց տարի չկար, որ էդ պարաշյուտիստներից մեկը գոնե ոտքը չջարդեր, շտապօգնության մեքենան մրցումներին ժամանակ մենակ իրանց էր սպասարկում :Smile:  



> Ժամանակին այդ սպորտաձևերից մեկի խմբակ էի հաճախում: Հրթիռային մոդելիզմով էի զբաղվում:


Պարզվում ա համարյա կոլեգաներ ենք :Smile:   ես ել մի 7 տարի առաջ ավիոմոդելիզմով էի զբաղվում  :Blush:   շատ լավ էր,  էհ~: Էդ պարաշյուտիստները  դոսաֆում էին պարապում (մեզ այդպես էին ասում):



> Դա paragliding-ն է  բայց հայերեն չգիտեմ ոնց են ասում։


Գուցե պարապլանե՞ր:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Պարզվում ա համարյա կոլեգաներ ենք  ես ել մի 7 տարի առաջ ավիոմոդելիզմով էի զբաղվում   շատ լավ էր,  էհ~: Էդ պարաշյուտիստները  դոսաֆում էին պարապում (մեզ այդպես էին ասում):


Դու եղել ես էն ժամանկ երբ ետ ավիամոդելի ինքնաթիռից հրթիռներ էինք թռցնու՞մ: Եթե եղել ես այդ ժամանակ ուրեմն ես էլ եմ հաստատ եղել: Որ սկաներ ճարեմ նկարներ կդնեմ:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Դու եղել ես էն ժամանկ երբ ետ ավիամոդելի ինքնաթիռից հրթիռներ էինք թռցնու՞մ: Եթե եղել ես այդ ժամանակ ուրեմն ես էլ եմ հաստատ եղել: Որ սկաներ ճարեմ նկարներ կդնեմ:


Հա մի անգամ մի ռադիոհեռակառավարվող մոդելից հրթիռներ էին արձակվում, ուրեմն դա ձեր ձեռքի գործն էր ... :Think:

----------


## Kita

շատ կուզենայի զբաղվել, եթե ժամանակը ների կամ գոնե մի երկու անգամ... 
իսկ գինը ինչքա՞ն է մեկ թռիչքի...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ուհու  :Yes:  
Միտքը, նախագծումն ու իրագործումը: Մենակ ինքնաթիռն էր իրենցը: Բայց դու երևի վերջին անգամն ես տեսել: Այդ ժամանակ հրթիռները չէին պայթում:
Մինչև հիմա այդ հրթիռներից մի հատ պայթած հրթիռ պահում եմ։ Մեկ մեկ աչքովս է ընկնում ուրախանում եմ։ Ամեն մի հաջողված թռիչքը փոքրիկ հաղթանակ էր։  :Smile:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> շատ կուզենայի զբաղվել, եթե ժամանակը ների կամ գոնե մի երկու անգամ... 
> իսկ գինը ինչքա՞ն է մեկ թռիչքի...


Ինչքան գիտեմ մեկ-երկու անգամով զբաղվողներ չեն ընդունում այդ ակումբում հիմնականում,  այնպիսի մարդիկ են, որ անընդհատ զբաղվում են և իրոք իրենց չեն պատկերացնում առանց դրա :Wink:  



> Ուհու
> Միտքը, նախագծումն ու իրագործումը: Մենակ ինքնաթիռն էր իրենցը: Բայց դու երևի վերջին անգամն ես տեսել: Այդ ժամանակ հրթիռները չէին պայթում:
> Մինչև հիմա այդ հրթիռներից մի հատ պայթած հրթիռ պահում եմ։ Մեկ մեկ աչքովս է ընկնում ուրախանում եմ։ Ամեն մի հաջողված թռիչքը փոքրիկ հաղթանակ էր։


Հա ես ձեր փորձերի վերջնական արդյունքն եմ տեսել :Wink:  
Մեր մոտ ել էր տենց ամեն մի ինքնաթիռի թռիչքը մի մեեեեեեեեեեծ հաղթանակ էր :Smile:

----------


## Tumbler

> Արզնիում միշտ եղելա ու կա, բայց ռազմական բազայա: Ամիսը մի քանի անգամ վարժանքներ են անցկացվում, եթե լավ ծանոթ ունենաս մեջները, հնարավորա ստացվի մի 2 անգամ թռնել


Դե եխելա տենց գորց քո ասացով :Cool:  
Բայց կարցեմ ուրիշ ձևելեր կան, պետք ե պնտրել. Ես ել ուզեցի պարաշուտային սպոտրով զբախվեմ :Ok:  
Հիմա պապաս ետ գորցերնա նայում տենա ինչ կա. :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

Ժողովուրդ Հիամ Կոնկրետ Գների ՄԱսին Ըվյալներ ունեցող չկա՞  :Think: 

Իմիջայլոց իմ Ընկերնելա Ավիաոդելային Սպորտով Զբաղվել Պողոսյան Սիմոն ԿԱրողա՞ ՃԱնաչեք  :Wink:

----------


## Նավաստի

Ժողովուրդ, ոնց տեսնում եմ այս թեման մահանում ա:

Ինչ որ մեկը ինֆորմացվածության առումով առաջ գնաց, նոր բան իմացա՞ք:

----------


## Fobus

մի հատ դասախոս ունեի, որ ռազմականում էլ դասախոս, որ տեսնոմ, կհարցնեմ իրանից ամեն ինչ

----------


## FactorX

Ընկերներ ովա տեղյակ, մեզ մոտ կա խանուդ, որտեղ պարաշուտ վաճառվի????

----------


## Xelgen

Ռազմական ավիացիոն ուսումնարանը կազմակեպում է, պառաշուտով թռիչքներ։
Մի թռիչքը արժի 15.000 դրամ + ինչ-որ անդամակցության վճարներ։
Մի քանի ծանոթներ թռել են տենց, գարնանը։

----------


## Xelgen

> Ընկերներ ովա տեղյակ, մեզ մոտ կա խանուդ, որտեղ պարաշուտ վաճառվի????


Անհավանական բան է։
Մի հատ քրչոտ firewire կաբել ես ճարում, հոգիդ դուս է գալիս, լապտօպի հոսանքի կաբել, իբեյից ես առնում, ինչ պառաշուտ։
Բայց կապպնվի կամ ավիացիոն ուսումնարանի հետ, կամ պառապալններների հետ, գուցե խորհուրչդ տան, որտեղից պատվիրես-բերես։

----------


## tikopx

հիմա մարդ կա գալացող  պարաշուտով թռնելու?

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռազմական ավիացիոն ուսումնարանը կազմակեպում է, պառաշուտով թռիչքներ։
> Մի թռիչքը արժի 15.000 դրամ + ինչ-որ անդամակցության վճարներ։
> Մի քանի ծանոթներ թռել են տենց, գարնանը։


Հեռախոսահամար կա?

----------


## Cannibal

ես թռելեմ,վրես նստելա մոտ 30000 դրամ,բայց հաջորդ թռիչքները ավելի էժան են...գոհ եմ,մաքուր ադրենալին ստացա,վեռտալյոտից թռելենք մոտ 800 մետրից,վայեննի պառաշուտներ են,հատուկ դասընթաց ենք անցել,32հոգի զինվորներ էին ,8 հոգի գռաժդանսկի...պառաշուտները ավտոմատ են բացվում օդում,հետն էլ ամեն մեկը ինքնա իր պառաշուտը հավաքում ու սարքում մինչև թռիչքը չարբախի աէրոպորտում.
հիմա ընգած նկարներս եմ ման գալիս,մի քանի հոգի ինձ օդում շատ լավ դիրքերից նկարել էին(ավելի շատ պասատկայի մասը),չեմ կարում իրանց գտնեմ,որ ուզեմ  :Sad:

----------

tikopx (28.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (28.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> ես թռելեմ,վրես նստելա մոտ 30000 դրամ,բայց հաջորդ թռիչքները ավելի էժան են...գոհ եմ,մաքուր ադրենալին ստացա,վեռտալյոտից թռելենք մոտ 800 մետրից,վայեննի պառաշուտներ են,հատուկ դասընթաց ենք անցել,32հոգի զինվորներ էին ,8 հոգի գռաժդանսկի...պառաշուտները ավտոմատ են բացվում օդում,հետն էլ ամեն մեկը ինքնա իր պառաշուտը հավաքում ու սարքում մինչև թռիչքը չարբախի աէրոպորտում.
> հիմա ընգած նկարներս եմ ման գալիս,մի քանի հոգի ինձ օդում շատ լավ դիրքերից նկարել էին(ավելի շատ պասատկայի մասը),չեմ կարում իրանց գտնեմ,որ ուզեմ


կարանք մի հատ ել կազմակերպենք՞

----------


## Cannibal

> կարանք մի հատ ել կազմակերպենք՞


հիմա ինչքան գիտեմ սեզոնը փակվելա,դժվար թէ...  :Smile:  երևի մեկել մյուս տարի սկսվեն թռիչքները

----------


## einnA

Ռուֆ էս անգամ կազմակերպելը քո վրա  :Jpit: 
Cannibal-ը համար է տվել 


> 091 001655 Արման ա անունը,ինստրուկտրներիցա ու մասնագետա


մյուս տարի  :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ էս անգամ կազմակերպելը քո վրա 
> Cannibal-ը համար է տվել 
> մյուս տարի


Անի ջան, բայց մենք սենց չէինք պայմանավորվել  :Shok: 

Ես պարաշյուտով թռնողը չեմ  :Nono:

----------


## einnA

> Անի ջան, բայց մենք սենց չէինք պայմանավորվել 
> 
> Ես պարաշյուտով թռնողը չեմ


լավ, հետո չասես թաքուն եղավ  :Beee:

----------


## Norton

Ես եթե իմանամ սաղ կմնամ կթնեմ :Think:

----------


## einnA

> Ես եթե իմանամ սաղ կմնամ կթնեմ


դե որ դու երազ չտենաս, կմնաս  :Jpit:

----------


## einnA

Ուրեմ մեզ մոտ կա Հայաստանի պարաշյուտային սպորտի ֆեդերացիա, որը կազմակերպում է թռիչքներ պարաշյուտով:

Այցելեք պաշտոնական կայքէջն ու բոլոր մանրամասները կգտնեք այնտեղ www.parachute.am : 

Թռիչքի համար պետք է անդամակցել ֆեդերացիային, անցնել բժշկական զննում, որից հետո, եթե ձեզ թույլատրեն, նոր կմասնակցեք թռիչքին: Իսկ թռիչքի նախօրեին կազմակերպում են նախապատրաստական պարապունքներ: 
Գումարային հաշվարկն այսպես է. վճարում եք 3000 դրամ` անդամակցելու համար, ,որը ձեզ ետ չի վերադարձվում, հետո 5000դրամ, որը բժշկական հետազոտությունների համար է ու կվերադարձվի, եթե դուք նախապես հրաժարվեք, այնուհետև 15000 դրամ` թռիչքի համար, ընդամենը 23000 դրամ:
Բժշկական զննումն ունի մեկ տարվա տևողություն, այսինքն դուք էտ մեկ տարվա ընթացքում կարող եք թռիչք ունենալ արդեն առանց ստուգվելու` վճարելով միայն թռիչքի գումարը:

Սկսնակների համար բարձրությունը լինում է 800 մետր, պարաշյուտը բացվում է ոչ ձեր անմիջական մասնակցությամբ, թռնում եք ուղղաթիռից : Տևողությունը կախված է  քամուց, թռնողի քաշից (մինիմում 43կգ, մաքսիմում 85կգ). ինչքան թեթև լինեք, այնքան երկար կմնաք օդում (3-6 րոպե):

Վերջում տրվում է վկայական: 
Անձնակազմը հիանալի պատրաստված անդամներ ունի:Նոր ու հաճելի զգացողություններն ապահովված են:

Ես փորձեցի, համոզվեցի ու էլի եմ ուզում, մանավանդ որ հաջողվեց ամենաերկարը օդում մնալ ու անվնաս վայրէջք կատարել:
Էս դեպքում բառերով նկարագրելը չի ստացվում:

հ.գ. կխնդրեի Mark Pauler-ին, որը նենգաբար ինձանից ավելի շուտ թռիչք ունեցավ, լրացնել մնացած բացթողումները:

----------

Ambrosine (16.07.2012), Arpine (15.07.2012), CactuSoul (15.07.2012), Freeman (15.07.2012), keyboard (15.07.2012), Lem (15.07.2012), Mark Pauler (18.07.2012), Valentina (18.07.2012), Արէա (15.07.2012), Արևհատիկ (16.07.2012), Գեա (15.07.2012), Մանուլ (15.07.2012)

----------


## Գեա

*einnA* ջան, շնորհավոր թռիչքդ Մարկն ասել էր, որ դու էլ ես թռնելու , ես էլ պատրաստվում էի ՊՄ ով հարցնել, թե ինչ արեցիր: 
Մարկը չգիտեմ ինչ կգրի , բայց ես կիսվեմ իմ զգացողություններով , իմացել եմ հետո , երբ ուրախ ուրախ եկավ ու աչքալուսանք արեց, որ թռել է , երկու գիշեր վախից վեր էի թռնում, ֆոբիաս ավելի խորացավ , ասածս ինչ է դուք թռիչքից հաճույք եք ստանում, բայց հարազատությանը մի  այլ կարգի "բեռնում եք": Մարկի ինատու գնալու եմ ես էլ թռնեմ, ինչ լինում է թող լինի, բայց թող մի երկու գիշեր էլ ինքը վախից չքնի)))):  Ես երևի պարապլանից սկսեմ:

----------

Ambrosine (16.07.2012), einnA (16.07.2012), keyboard (15.07.2012), Lem (15.07.2012), Mark Pauler (18.07.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Գերնախանձ սմայլիկ  :Bad:  (ուրիշ ավելի համապատասխան սմայլիկ չգտա  :Jpit: )

Ուրեմն 2 տարի առաջ, երբ ես, Norton-ն ու einnA-ն պարապլանով էինք թռնում, էս երկուսը սկսեցին քննարկել պարաշյուտով թռնելու հավանականությունը: Ես տեղնուտեղը հրաժարվեցի, վախկոտ եմ ինչ անեմ  :Jpit:  Անդոն գնաց բանակ, իսկ մեջներիցս ամենաքաջը՝ Անին վերջն իր ուզածին հասավ  :Jpit: 

Մի հատ էլ գերնախանձ սմայլիկ  :Bad:

----------

Ambrosine (16.07.2012), einnA (16.07.2012)

----------


## einnA

> *einnA* ջան, շնորհավոր թռիչքդ Մարկն ասել էր, որ դու էլ ես թռնելու , ես էլ պատրաստվում էի ՊՄ ով հարցնել, թե ինչ արեցիր: 
> Մարկը չգիտեմ ինչ կգրի , բայց ես կիսվեմ իմ զգացողություններով , իմացել եմ հետո , երբ ուրախ ուրախ եկավ ու աչքալուսանք արեց, որ թռել է , երկու գիշեր վախից վեր էի թռնում, ֆոբիաս ավելի խորացավ , ասածս ինչ է դուք թռիչքից հաճույք եք ստանում, բայց հարազատությանը մի  այլ կարգի "բեռնում եք": Մարկի ինատու գնալու եմ ես էլ թռնեմ, ինչ լինում է թող լինի, բայց թող մի երկու գիշեր էլ ինքը վախից չքնի)))):  Ես երևի պարապլանից սկսեմ:


Մերսի շատ Ծով ջան  :Smile: 
Դու փորձի ու անպայման թռի, եթե իրոք ուզում ես, թե չէ տնեցիներին վախեցնելու համար չարժի. դու ավելի շատ կվախենաս:Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի պարապլանից սկսես:
Ես էլ ոչ մեկի ժամանակ տանը չեմ ասել, միայն հետո արդեն հանգիստ ցույց եմ տվել: Հիմա ուր որ գնում եմ, տնեցիք կասկածով հարցնում են` հաստա՞տ էտտեղ ես գնում  :Jpit: 




> Գերնախանձ սմայլիկ  (ուրիշ ավելի համապատասխան սմայլիկ չգտա )
> 
> Ուրեմն 2 տարի առաջ, երբ ես, Norton-ն ու einnA-ն պարապլանով էինք թռնում, էս երկուսը սկսեցին քննարկել պարաշյուտով թռնելու հավանականությունը: Ես տեղնուտեղը հրաժարվեցի, վախկոտ եմ ինչ անեմ  Անդոն գնաց բանակ, իսկ մեջներիցս ամենաքաջը՝ Անին վերջն իր ուզածին հասավ 
> 
> Մի հատ էլ գերնախանձ սմայլիկ


Հայկ, բայց հեչ վախենալու չի, ազնիվ խոսք:
Իմ ճանապարհը դեպի պարաշյուտ երկար տևեց, որովհետև սկզբից լիքը ցանկացողներ կային ընկերակցելու, բայց ամեն անգամ ինչ-որ բան խանգարում էր:Վերջը որոշեցի ու մենակ գնացի: Բայց ասեմ, որ իսկապես պետք է շատ մեծ ցանկություն ունենաս, պինդ նյարդեր ու որ ամենակարևորն է ` համբերություն, որովհետև էտ ամբողջ նախապատրաստական ընթացքին դիմանալ է պետք:

հ.գ. ամբողջական նկարներից հետո մի քանի հատ կդնեմ:

հրաշքություն  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (16.07.2012), Arpine (16.07.2012), CactuSoul (16.07.2012), Mark Pauler (18.07.2012), Valentina (18.07.2012), Արևհատիկ (16.07.2012), Գեա (16.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (16.07.2012)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Էս դեպքում բառերով նկարագրելը չի ստացվում:
> 
> հ.գ. կխնդրեի Mark Pauler-ին, որը նենգաբար ինձանից ավելի շուտ թռիչք ունեցավ, լրացնել մնացած բացթողումները:


Ես մի օր իմ իմ իսկական նենգությունը ցույց կտամ, որ սենց մանր-մունր բաների վրա ուշադրություն չդարձնես  :Jpit: 

Ես էլ շատերի պես շուտվանից երազում էի ու համարյա անիրագործելի էի համարում պարաշյուտով թռնելը (պարաշյուտի հայերեն անվանումը` անկարգել: Ավելի վախենալու ա հնչում  :Jpit:  )
Ինձ իմ ընկերներից մեկն ա նվիրել պարաշյուտով թռնելը ու չնայած թռիչքի օրը ասում էր, որ հանգիստ ա, բայց, հաստատ ինձնից ավելի շատ էր անհանգստանում: 

Առաջին հայացքից պարաշյուտով թռնելու հիմքում ընկած ա արկածախնդրությունը, սուր զգացողություն ապրելու ցանկությունը, բայց իրականում դա սպորտ ա, գիտություն ա սեփական ներաշխարհի և մարմնի հնարավորության սահմանները ճանաչելու հնարավորություն ա, վախեր հաղթահարելու եղանակ ա, նորը ճանաչելու ձգտում ա...

Իմ ճանաչած պրոֆեսսիոնալ պարաշուտիստներից ոչ ոք անուղեղ արկածախնդիր մարդիկ չեն: Ես կասեի ճիշտ հակառակը, նրանք ահավոր հավասարակշռված, գրագետ, խելացի ու մարդկայն բարձր հատկություններ կրող անձնավորություններ են: Ինչպես մյուս մասնագիտություններն են մարդկանց բնավորության վրա ազդում, էդպես էլ պարաշուտիստների մոտ ա սկսում որոշակի մասնագիտական պահանջվող հատկանիշները, դառնալ նրանց մի մասը: Այսինքն նրանք դառնում են ծայրաստիճան նրբանկատ, ուշադիր, մարդկային կյանքը ամեն ինչից վեր դասող և բարի:
Այ էսպիսի հատկանիշներ եմ ես տեսել մեր հայկական պարաշուտային ֆեդերացիայի նախագահի` Իլիկչյան Թևոսի, գլխավոր հրահանգիչ` Քրիստինե Իլիկչյանի և մյուս պրոֆեսիոնալների մոտ:

Պարաշյուտով թռնելը սկսվում ա բուժ զննությունից: Ոտից գլուխ ստուգում են` անալիզներ, ԷԷԳ, ԷԿԳ, ֆլյուրոգրաֆիա, ռենտգեն, սոնոգրաֆիա.... դրանից հետո մեկ օրյա մանրակրկիտ պատրաստություն: Ամեն մեկն ինքն ա հավաքում իր պարաշուտը թռիչքի համար, որի ժամանակ սկսում ա ավելի լավ հասկանալ թռիչքի ֆիզիկան, որից հետո տեսական պարապմունքներ, տարբեր իրավիճակների քննարկումներ, հետո ֆիզիկական նախապատրաստվածություն, վայրէջքի տեխնիկայի մշակում...

Զգացողությունների մասին խոսալն ավելորդ ա, քանի որ դրանք աննակարագրելի են դրա փոխարեն մի քանի նկար եմ դնում և վիդեոների հղումներ, որտեղ էլի սկիզբը նախապատրաստությունն ա, հետո վայրեջքը, իսկ վերջին 3 հատը նկարել եմ օդում պարաշուտով իջնելիս` https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6r4e9gb5oyt1vvs/vrN4ImCUtJ#/


մինչև թռիչքը

2012-06-21 07.43.08.jpg

PICT0289.jpg

թռիչքից հետո
PICT0307.jpg

----------

Ambrosine (18.07.2012), CactuSoul (02.07.2013), einnA (18.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (01.07.2013)

----------


## Freeman

Ավելացնում եմ իմ ՙինչ որ ժամանակ՚ ցուցակին  :Smile:

----------

einnA (18.07.2012)

----------


## einnA

Առաջին անգամ թռնելիս նախազգուշացրեցին, որ եթե երկրորդ անգամ ցանկություն առաջանա, զգուշանամ, որովհետև էտ արդեն կախվածություն ա դառնալու :Smile:  Դարձավ:
Լրիվ ուրիշ, մի քիչ գիտակցաբար, մի քիչ ավելի զգուշավոր, բայց ավելի խիտ զգացողություններ էին` մանավանդ 800 մետրի վրա ընթացող ձյունից հետո կամաց մաղող անձրևն ու ներքևի արևը :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (29.11.2012), CactuSoul (02.07.2013), Valentina (02.07.2013)

----------


## Փյունիկ

Ներողություն իսկ կա որևէ հեռախոսահամար որով կկարողանամ ավելի շատ տեղեկություններ ստանալ??

----------


## einnA

> Ներողություն իսկ կա որևէ հեռախոսահամար որով կկարողանամ ավելի շատ տեղեկություններ ստանալ??


Այստեղ նայիր http://www.parachute.am/feedback.html , հետո երբ էնտեղ մոտենաս, նրանք ամեն ինչ կասեն, իսկ եթե շատ ես ուզում ֆեդերացիայի նախագահի հետ զրուցել, կարող եմ օգնել  :Smile:

----------

